# Looking for a rear axle for a Schwinn Twinn



## Bobsmo (May 23, 2020)

I’m fixing up my 72 Twinn de-lux which is a 5 speed with a atom rear drum brake.   My rear axle is slightly bent and I’d like to replace it.   I believe it’s 7 x 3/8.   In a perfect world I’d also like to find a spoke nipple for the rear rim too.

new to the forum, appreciate anyone’s help on where I might find these parts


----------



## Chavez (May 23, 2020)

Bobsmo said:


> I’m fixing up my 72 Twinn de-lux which is a 5 speed with a atom rear drum brake.   My rear axle is slightly bent and I’d like to replace it.   I believe it’s 7 x 3/8.   In a perfect world I’d also like to find a spoke nipple for the rear rim too.
> 
> new to the forum, appreciate anyone’s help on where I might find these parts



Google 3/8 x 26 axle. A bunch of stuff will come up. Figure out the length you need in mm. All the current stuff is measured in metric, 3/8 being 9.5mm. If you need to convert your inches measurement, then you multiply by 25.4 to get mm. Once you figure out length, there are options for chromoly which would be the better choice for strength and longevity. Not necessary though. If you can’t find the exact length then go the next size up. You can’t go shorter obviously. Enjoy the ride.

Chavez


----------



## Bobsmo (May 23, 2020)

Sorry to be a novice, but I would then need to get new cones, nuts etc as well correct?


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 23, 2020)

Bobsmo said:


> I’m fixing up my 72 Twinn de-lux which is a 5 speed with a atom rear drum brake.   My rear axle is slightly bent and I’d like to replace it.   I believe it’s 7 x 3/8.   In a perfect world I’d also like to find a spoke nipple for the rear rim too.
> 
> new to the forum, appreciate anyone’s help on where I might find these parts




Here is an exploded view of the hub, and all the parts with Schwinn part numbers.


----------



## Chavez (May 23, 2020)

Bobsmo said:


> Sorry to be a novice, but I would then need to get new cones, nuts etc as well correct?



Everything will thread right on! all old parts would be completely interchangeable.

The real reason why you would need to replace cones is if they’re pitted. Check the cups before you start ordering stuff and spending money. If the cups are badly pitted than any new cones and bearings aren’t going to help that much.
As far as the axle is concerned that all there is to know is that is 3/8 x 26tpi x whatever length.
I have brought these hubs back from the dead. You would not believe how bad of condition mine was. And yes you can replace the cups, but that’s a whole other topic.


----------



## GTs58 (May 23, 2020)

Bobsmo said:


> Sorry to be a novice, but I would then need to get new cones, nuts etc as well correct?




You need to know what pitch the threads are on your existing axle. If you get the same threading on the new axle you can reuse your cones and nuts, if they are good.


----------



## Bobsmo (May 23, 2020)

Wow, thanks for all the help, on my way.


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 23, 2020)

Bobsmo said:


> Sorry to be a novice, but I would then need to get new cones, nuts etc as well correct?




All axles are not created equal, make sure if you buy a new axle it has the slot for your key washers..........!


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 23, 2020)

Bobsmo said:


> Wow, thanks for all the help, on my way.




This looks to be the correct replacement with everything you need? I would contact the seller just to confirm, or if he has just the axle if that is just what you need?









						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Chavez (May 23, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> This looks to be the correct replacement with everything you need? I would contact the seller just to confirm, or if he has just the axle if that is just what you need?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Xlobsterman said:


> All axles are not created equal, make sure if you buy a new axle it has the slot for your key washers..........!



Good point! I didn’t remember having them on my ‘79 Schwinn twin deluxe. Then I remembered I upgraded to a Chromoly 10 x 1 axle with new old stock Normandy cones. I then had to re-space the whole hub from scratch before I laced it into a velocity nobs rim. 
I just looked at a 1980 cruiser 5 that I haven’t touched yet and it totally has the slot in the axle.


----------



## Chilidawg (Sep 17, 2020)

Thank you so much for posting this exploded view. I was having trouble with mine, clunking while pedaling. Took the hub apart and discovered an extra ball bearing that should not have been there. Now it runs smooth.


----------

